# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  ارجو الافادة عن مكتب للمحاماة بالدمام لقضايا االاحكام الجزئية

## عبدالله1982

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
*أرجو منكم التكرم بتوجيهي لأحد المحامين المتواجدين بمدينة الدمام والمتخصصين بقضايا التعاطي* 
*حيث انني قرأت أنه تم تفعيل المادة 19 من لائحة القوانين والاحكام الجزائية بالمملكة .*
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .* 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الجمعان

عليك بمكتب الدكتور باتع الشمري على طريق بن خلدون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يمكنك الاتصال بالزميل الأستاذ الفاضل / عبد الله الوهيبى المحامى

----------

